# Hello from Minnesota!



## JamiNicole13 (Aug 4, 2015)

Hello!

My name is Jami, and I have three mice. Their names are Theodore, Dessy, and Gus. I'm still new to mice, but I already love them so much! I probably won't be breeding them, but this forum is still good for help and information, right? Lol. Anyway, I'm from Minnesota and I have two cats, a dog, and my three mice. Any advice ya'll have for me is greatly appreciated, and I can already tell that I'm going to love this forum.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hiya


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Welcome, Jami!


----------

